# Anybody heard from itzDirty?????



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

or is he buried in the snow.............. :cold: :smiley-frosty-blinking:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya he was just on the other day commenting on a few posts.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

you have to yell louder Mike, RICK!!!!! he is getting older like us, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He'll be flooded with calls today I bet.....Damn...8 feet of snow....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Basement is probably full of snow.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Global Warming


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

he's at hunting camp, they live north of where the bad snow is at but last I heard he can't get home because of the snow. He did say his wife is NOT snowed in so she's doing OK.........


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Such a terrible tragedy to have to stay in the hunting camp 3 or 4 days extra. Glad everything is alright.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ill have to try that excuse next time I want to stay longer, just call wife up and say to much snow I cant get home yet ! of course I live in Az


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Ill have to try that excuse next time I want to stay longer, just call wife up and say to much snow I cant get home yet ! of course I live in Az


 I'll send you some.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

He better get home before it rains.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Let us know how that works out for ya Ed.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ed, it's easy here in Arizona just tell her you got lost...it was to hot or I could use: "there was a huge snake under the Jeep"... that would buy me a few days.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO Eric !!! but both my sons had snakes for pets and some very big ones.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol. You fellas are funny. thanks for the concerns. The snow missed us by a mile... 1 foot at my house. I have a few friends buried under 7 feet. The extra warm weather and rain we are getting now is causing concern of flooding in those hard hit areas. Seems they are well prepared for the worst.

Yupp I got a few extra days at camp. The snow landed directly between camp and home. I saw lots of fox while deer hunting. Should be a good year for the local trapper there. Lipped squeaked in a tiny red while I sat on the edge of the gully deer hunting. I got it to about 3 feet when it made eye contact with me. It casually trotted off. I've never seen a fox this small this time of year. It was one of the coolest experiences I've ever had in the woods.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, great story about the fox, you forgot to mention the deer story.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Meat in the freezer, Rick. Nothing spectacular or photo worthy. Four point and a doe. Both mature deer. I've hunted the area for 20 years so I have a pretty good knowledge of where to find the deer with no scouting. Finding the bruisers requires the time and some luck. I lack the time lately.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report, I'll sleep better now. You'll be eating good now.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good to hear your ok ... and harvested a few deer.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your welcome...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All deer are photo worthy. Congrats on a successful hunt.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well They go from field to freezer in about an hour for me. Maybe I just skipped a step, Don


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

cograts on your deer. but come on man, pictures! :fryingpan: some of us didn't kill and must live vicariously through your kills :wink:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Next year then. I'm all done for this season.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Short said:


> Simple minded... fixated only on the action of killing and not the honor of the hunt.


lol. simple is as simple does.

for the record ,I am not focused only on the kill. I do not hunt because of some insatiable desire to kill but mainly from a need to fill my belly.but at the same time ,I, am not one of the P.C. sheep and appologize to noone for what I kill or the fact that I like to see pics of dead animals that other hunters have,(wait for it)......... KILLED!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

no ,kind of what i thought.or was hoping anyhow .figured maybe you had a thanksgiving buzz,that's why I just laughed it off.besides sometimes ya just gots ta poke the bear ta see how he reacts


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Found a photo of a nice rack for ya fellas.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now that is beyond busting the seams.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. love motor boating on nipply days

that pic belongs in the what I'm thankfull for thread


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice earrings.


----------

